
GCC 4.9 Will Make Compilers More Exciting In 2014 - lelf
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ5NjM
======
ChuckMcM
Since the link is to phoronix I assume this is blog spam, could someone link
the original? I've given up trying to find the number of technologies to
disable to make phoronix and its multitudinous tracking bugs usable.

